# Altima 2.5 MPG



## Mikeyd (Dec 17, 2007)

Hi im new here i have a 03 Altima 2.5S and im getting 400kms to a tank with the price of gas it costs me $75 to fill the tank... just curious what everyone else is getting..


----------



## ankitp (Dec 24, 2007)

25.3 mpg, just past the breakin period 90 city:10 highway


----------



## HNE (May 13, 2003)

I just bought a second hand 06 Altima 2.5s two weeks ago with 41K on it. I just turned 25.94 mpg on my first tank. It was a combination of about 70% highway and 30% in town driving.


----------



## acexxxoasis (Dec 8, 2007)

what are you guys doing I get an average of 20 mpg with my 05/06(built in early 05 sold to me as an 06...) 90% highway... I just gutted the precat, and a CAI.


----------



## fivetears (Jul 26, 2007)

2003 Stock QR25DE with Megan Racing Header: 5W30 Castrol | Regular Fuel - 84,735 Miles.

29.78 MPG Highway San Antonio to Dallas 24 DEC 2007. 

26.63 MPG City on San Antonio Loop 410 last refuel. 
_Traffic was not too bad over the last two weeks._

If you can... Dump your Pre-cat ASAP.
Parts + 4hours maintenance. 
http://www.nissanforums.com/1195637-post1.html

Good Luck. The QR25DE is a great worry-free motor when cared for properly... and not street raced. Enjoy


----------



## acexxxoasis (Dec 8, 2007)

did gut it, the alternator placement SUCKS HARD the alt mount sucks just as bad, brought the power on around 3k Cold air intake made it louder and pull harder everywhere in the RPM range but boy at 5K watch out, if it were a stick I could easily get 3-10 MPG more also im using 91 octane with mobil 1 synthetic and lucas synth, been that way since I bought it, cant wait till my buddy gets his welder back when he does im making a header back.


----------



## ennacac (Aug 25, 2004)

Wow, I get 27-28mpg with my 2002 SE 3.5 5-speed on the highway with no mods other than Magnaflow exhaust. 

In summer I get 29-30 on the highway!

Tom


----------



## AltiM3.5 (Jan 15, 2008)

*25.4MPG*

02 3.5 manual --- 25.4 MPG NJ turnpike driving 0 mods


----------

